# Mit Patch 3.3.2 Quadcore Unterstützung!



## RasDvaTri (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Vorhin folgendes entdeckt:

"Zum Schluss haben wir noch einen *Performance Tipp* für die Besitzer einer Quad-Core CPU von WoW. Mit dem neuen Patch unterstützt WoW nun auch offiziell Mehrkern-Prozessoren. Während sich die Zweikern-CPU-Nutzer bereits ab Patch 3.0 eine Verbesserung der Leistung hatten, dürfen nun auch die Spieler mit einem besseren PC davon profitieren. Der entsprechende Befehl, der die Mehrkern-Nutzung steuert, ist SET processAffinityMask “x” in der normalen config.wtf. Spieler mit 3 Kern-CPUs müssen den X-Wert auf 7 setzen, Quad-Core-Besitzer auf 15. 

Mit dem Befehl können unter Umständen auch Probleme auftreten, setzt dann den Standardwert für X (“3&#8243 wieder ein. Wer mehr darüber erfahren möchte, kann auch noch einmal bei wowwiki.com nachlesen, wo die Herkunft der Zahlenwerte noch genauer aufgeführt ist."
Quelle: wow.gamona.de


Bin ja mal gespannt ob wir davon was merken!

LG


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Februar 2010)

hm, also von der Unterstützung für Dual-Core Prozessoren mit Patch 3.0 hab ich nix gemerkt...das heißt...schon, die Performance ging weiter bergab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazaba (3. Februar 2010)

Jo bin mal gespannt inwiefern des die Spielgeschwindigkeit beeinflusst, fänds super wenns ginge da ich im 25er normalerweise ne Diashow hab beim bomben etc.

@Windelwilli vielleicht das du noch die einstellung eingeben musst



To customize which cores WoW uses place SET processAffinityMask "_x_" in your Config.wtf

*Optimal Settings for Multi-core Processors: *

Dual-cores: 

* SET processAffinityMask "3" * 

Tri-cores & i5s: 

* SET processAffinityMask "7" * 

Quad-cores: 

* SET processAffinityMask "15" * 

I7s: 

* SET processAffinityMask "85" 
*




Grüße



Zaza*
*


----------



## c0bRa (3. Februar 2010)

wer wissen will, wie man auf die zahlen kommt: die Zahlen sind die Dezimalschreibweise für Binärwerte,

3 steht hier für 11,  sprich beide Prozessorkerne benutzen
7 steht für 111, also alle 3
15 steht für 1111, we nun z.b. einen prozessorkern für wow nicht nutzen will kann auch die 14 eintragen, was dann nur Prozessorkern 2 3 und 4 nutzen sollte
für den i7s die 85 ist ein spezialfall, da hier 4 reale und 4 virtuelle prozessorkerne zur verfügung stehen, 85 ist hier in der binärmaske 1010101, weil die interne Numerierung der Prozessorkerne immer zwischen real und virtuell wechselt, Kern 1 ist ein realer kern, kern 2 der virtuelle, der vom realen simuliert wird, um nun alle 4 realen zu nutzen, muss man eben die maske auf die 4 realen stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Uh nice, bin auch gespannt, obs sichs bemerktbar macht. Naja, in ner Woche testen... :x


----------



## Yatas (3. Februar 2010)

hi ich hab einen Dual-Core wo muss ich jetzt genau was rein schreiben ?


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Steht doch hier. o_O


Zazaba schrieb:


> To customize which cores WoW uses place *SET processAffinityMask "x"* in your *Config.wtf*
> 
> *Optimal Settings for Multi-core Processors: *
> 
> ...


Für Leute mit Leseunwilligkeit nochmal Fettrot.


----------



## Gloir (3. Februar 2010)

hey,

ich wollt noch nachfragen ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:


Also wenn ich n Dual Core Prozessor habe, muss ich eig. gar nix eingeben, da "3" ja die Standarteinstellung is.... wenn ich die Conifg Datei öffne is dort der Befehl: *SET processAffinityMask "3" *nicht vorhanden....


edit: ok die Frage wurde beantwortet, als ich am Post erstellen war.....


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

Steht doch oben: Du gehst in deinen WoW Ordner und sucht nach einer "config.wtf". Diese öffnest du mim Notepad. Dann suchst du nach *SET processAffinityMask *und gibt in die Anführungszeichen dahinter "3" ein. Dann sollte da *SET processAffinityMask "3" *stehen. Das Ganze noch speichern und fertig.

Edit: Doggy war schneller =<


----------



## Yatas (3. Februar 2010)

was du gepostet hast steht bei mir net drin höchstens 
SET coresDetected "2"


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Februar 2010)

Ist nicht die "3" sowieso schon voreingestellt, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Caxres (3. Februar 2010)

Tach,

das Zauberwort ist "offiziell".

Die Option ist schon ewig integriert und ich nutze sie auch ne Weile.

Mein i7 rennt mit der Option 8 Kerne ganz gut. Dalaran laggt trotzdem weiter ;-)
Im Taskmanager sieht man das er anfängt alle Kerne zu benutzen. Würde da trotzdem Win7 empfehlen. Vista erkennt noch nicht native welche CPU nur virtuell vorhanden ist.

Wenns jetzt ofiziell wird, umso besser.
Hatte Probleme beim wechseln auf den Desktop, da ist er ab und zu mal eingefroren.

C


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Hmkay, in meiner Config.wtf existiert auch (noch) kein SET processAffinityMask-Befehl. 
Naja, mal sehen, ob er, wenn ich das Spiel anständig patchen kann, dazugepatcht wird und wenn nich, einfach reincopypasten.

Aber lul, das Blizz nu von seinem Standardkunden erwartet, zu wissen, wieviele Kerne die CPU bzw welche CPU er hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich habs jetzt mal bei mir auf 15 gestellt mal in ner stunde austesten was los is ^^ weil bei uns in dalaran jeden abend mass inc is also minimum so 500 leute und das zehrt an der leistung - wozu einen quad verbauen wenn man eh nur wow zockt und das netmals den core erkennt ^^

EDITH : Vllt explodiert ja mein cpu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mk77 (3. Februar 2010)

Caxres schrieb:


> Tach,
> Mein i7 rennt mit der Option 8 Kerne ganz gut. Dalaran laggt trotzdem weiter ;-)
> Im Taskmanager sieht man das er anfängt alle Kerne zu benutzen. Würde da trotzdem Win7 empfehlen. Vista erkennt noch nicht native welche CPU nur virtuell vorhanden ist.
> C



Schön und gut, aber Core i7 haben 4 Kerne und danke Hyper Threading simuliert die Software noch 4 weitere dazu...

Aber da ich auch eine CPU habe mit mehreren Kernen, merkt man den Unterschied überhaupt? Weil die Leistung von 2 Kernen doch schon stark genug für WoW ist und sowieso das Maximum rausholt.Werde es auf jeden Fall testen.

Mfg

*
*


----------



## Testostoron (3. Februar 2010)

Yatas schrieb:


> was du gepostet hast steht bei mir net drin höchstens
> SET coresDetected "2"



Hmm bei mir ebenfalls?!


----------



## WeRkO (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Aber lul, das Blizz nu von seinem Standardkunden erwartet, zu wissen, wieviele Kerne die CPU bzw welche CPU er hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, stimmt schon ;D. Wenn man den Äußerungen der Leute ingame Folge leisten darf weiss die Hälfte nicht mal das Ram der Arbeitsspeicher ist X:


----------



## Lichthüter (3. Februar 2010)

bei mir steht nur drin: set coresdetected "4"
damit hat sich das wohl erledigt...
war schon beim durchlesen der patchnotes davon ausgegangen
dass quadcore-nutzer ab sofort standartmässig alle 4 kerne nutzen in wow...


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt schon ;D. Wenn man den Äußerungen der Leute ingame Folge leisten darf weiss die Hälfte nicht mal das Ram der Arbeitsspeicher ist X:


Sobald man von Speicher anfängt, blubbern die meisten eh gleich über ihre imba 1337GB Festplatte los... /facepalm

Naja, mal sehen, ob man diese SET-Funktion noch nachträglich einfügen muss.


> coresDetected "3"


Wenigstens das wurd ja schonmal richtig erkannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*outsider lul*


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Februar 2010)

So...die meisten haben diesen "SET processAffinityMask-Befehl" nicht in ihrer Config stehen, sondern nur den
 "set coresdetected"- Befehl. Muß man nun den "Affinity-Befehl" dazuschreiben oder bewirkt der "coresdetected-Befehl" das gleiche?


----------



## Yatas (3. Februar 2010)

vlt. ist coresDetected "3" ja genau das was oben beschrieben wurde^^


----------



## Starfros (3. Februar 2010)

Caxres schrieb:


> T
> 
> Mein i7 rennt mit der Option 8 Kerne ganz gut. Dalaran laggt trotzdem weiter ;-)



hat auch nichts mit der Leistung deines Rechners zu tun.


----------



## mk77 (3. Februar 2010)

So nach dem Patch steht bei mir auch coresDetected "4" drinnen, also wird man da nichts mehr machen müssen ^^

Danke jedoch an den TE


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. Februar 2010)

SET coresDetected "4"
SET processAffinityMask "15" 

stimmt das? ich hab die 3 zur 15 abgeändert oder muss man das net mehr machen?


----------



## xlania (3. Februar 2010)

Weis jemand wie man config.wtf auf einem Mac öffnet


----------



## Balaur (3. Februar 2010)

da bei mir wie auch einigen anderen *SET processAffinityMask * nicht vorhanden ist, soll ich dann den befehl einfach einfügen und gut oder wie? bin leider auch nur ein PC laie (wobei ich noch unterscheiden kann was ram und festplattenspeicher is^^)


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2010)

Hier noch ein bisl was aus dem englischen Forum, inkl. bluepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=3686816317&sid=1
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=1778017311&sid=1

Da erklärt sich zumindest der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Settings.


----------



## RasDvaTri (3. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hier noch ein bisl was aus dem englischen Forum, inkl. bluepost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann mal wer den zweiten Link in Deutsch übersetzen? 

Ich+Englisch= Aua


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Kann mal wer den zweiten Link in Deutsch übersetzen?
> 
> Ich+Englisch= Aua


/facepalm
Aber ich will mal nicht so sein...



> Manually adjusting this file is no longer needed as of 3.3.2 unless you're trying to run the game on specific cores. It is now uncapped so it will run on whatever core your OS deems as fit.
> 
> Players who would like to restore the old behavior can do so by updating the Config.WTF file by adding: SET processAffinityMask "3".


Die Datei manuell anzupassen, ist seit 3.3.2 nicht länger nötig, es sei denn, man will das Spiel mit einer speziellen Anzahl Kerne laufen lassen. Es ist nun unbegrenzt, also wird es laufen, welchen Kern das Betriebssystem auch immer für passend empfindet.
Spieler, die das alte Verhalten wiederherstellen wollen, können es tun, indem sie der Config.WTF hinzufügen(!): SET processAffinityMask "3".

Edith sagt: Mal den Satz besser eingedeutscht. xD
Edit2: Hm, ich füg grad mal noch mehr dazu...
Edit3: Soah, dürft das interessanteste sein...
Edit4: So, edited, tahnks xD


----------



## RasDvaTri (3. Februar 2010)

Danke


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Ich habs schon übersetzt, der Satz is mir erst danach aufgefallen.
Aber frag mich nicht was "Nicht gedeckelt" heissen soll.
Kann btw als online-Übersetzer dict.leo.org empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (3. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich habs schon übersetzt, der Satz is mir erst danach aufgefallen.
> Aber frag mich nicht was "Nicht gedeckelt" heissen soll.
> Kann btw als online-Übersetzer dict.leo.org empfehlen.
> 
> ...




nicht gedeckelt - ich vermute einfach mal: nicht begrenzt (nach oben hin)
also je mehr kerne (wohl auch virtuelle denke ich) das system des spielers hat, um so mehr können für wow genutzt werden


----------



## maniac-kun (3. Februar 2010)

in den patchnotes steht:


> The cvar ‘processAffinityMask’ controls which CPU cores are available for the World of Warcraft client to use. Previously the game client was limited to 2 cores as a default which players could override in the configuration file. In the past this provided a performance boost on some CPUs and operating systems. We have identified several systems that are experiencing severe performance issues with this restriction and have removed it. Players who would like to restore the old behavior can do so by updating the Config.WTF file by adding: SET processAffinityMask "3".


heisst wow erkennt selbst wieviele cpu kerne vorhanden sind aber wenn man es manuell steuern will soll man die cvar processAffinityMask selbst ändern. standardmässig ist diese cvar nun aus der config entfernt. habe es greade selbst getestet ohne den cvar wert in der config.wtf und der taskmanager zeigt an das wow 4 cpu kerne benutzt!


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

villain schrieb:


> nicht gedeckelt - ich vermute einfach mal: nicht begrenzt (nach oben hin)
> also je mehr kerne (wohl auch virtuelle denke ich) das system des spielers hat, um so mehr können für wow genutzt werden


Ja stimmt, das kommt hin, mal editieren, danke.
Sorry, aber so "spezielle" umgangssprachliche Sachen sind immer etwas tricky... XD


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> ... weiss die Hälfte nicht mal das Ram der Arbeitsspeicher ist X:


Du weißt anscheinend auch nicht, daß Ram nicht nur Arbeitsspeicher ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tja PP


----------



## Malfurin2 (3. Februar 2010)

Naja wurde auch mal Zeit das sie das bringen, aber ich bleib trotzdem bei TweakWoW, bietet nämlich noch mehr Möglichkeiten zur Optimierung.


----------



## xkilla (3. Februar 2010)

xlania schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie man config.wtf auf einem Mac öffnet



1) Einfach Rechtsklick auf die Config.wtw (/Applications/World of Warcraft/WTF/Config.wtf)
2) Öffnen mit
3) Anderem Programm
4) Textedit auswählen
5) Öffnen


----------



## meelt (3. Februar 2010)

hm also meine meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht deswegen einen quad core oder ähnl. zu kaufen die performence verbesserungen sind so gut wie kaum bemerkbar und wow ist sogut wie das einzige spiel ist das mehrkern prozessoren unterstüzt.


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub, damit werden auch eher Leute angesprochen, die schon Mehrfachkerne haben, als die, die noch keine haben...


----------



## Bader1 (3. Februar 2010)

Hm kann config.wtf ned öffnen.
Ich brauch ein spezielles Proggramm dafür oder so? Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Notepad, Editor, vergleichbares


----------



## schnupfen770 (3. Februar 2010)

Zazaba schrieb:


> I7s:
> 
> * SET processAffinityMask "85"
> *





Blue sagt:

Intel i5/i7 (models with 4 cores, 4 hyperthreads) = max ProcessAffinityMask 255 

Core 3 HT | Core 3 | Core 2 HT | Core 2 | Core 1 HT | Core 1 | Core 0 HT | Core 0 


Ich hab mal 255 eingegeben, mal sehen... (i7-User)


----------



## Atherioth (7. Februar 2010)

hab nen core i7 860, soll ich da nun die 85 oder die 255 setzen? bin grade recht verwirrt


----------

